# Pulse audio-someone tried?



## praka123 (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi,
I am writing from  my debian sid with pulse audio server.iceweasel(firefox) flash9 is working fine.pulseaudio server offers extensive options.it is soon to replace esd(enlightened sound daemon) in Gnome.
Does any Debian/Ubuntu users tried the shift from esd  ?
things i did manually to make sure for the shift:
in gnome,System>Preferences>sounds,i enabled ESD
made a ~/.asoundrc file containing:

```
pcm.pulse {
    type pulse
    }

ctl.pulse {
   type pulse
}

pcm.!default {
    type pulse
    }

ctl.!default {
    type pulse
}
```
 edited /etc/iceweasel(firefox)/iceweaselrc(firefoxrc) as:

```
# which /dev/dsp wrapper to use
ICEWEASEL_DSP="padsp"
```
 edited ~.xine/config below lines as:

```
audio.driver:pulse
```
 also i have to download latest code using git and compiled libflashsupport.so ,libflashsupport.la and installed for flashplayer9 audio support.I am not an audiophile.but still can see the lot of options pulseaudio gives.

...and it got lots of control to mess with am a n00b!:


*maxupload.com/img/7C98B56D.png
and in Debian/Ubuntu,apt-get install pulseaudio installs all dependencies.So someone else too using it here  
and i'll say dont mess ur current audio setup-to new linux converts  take ur time to try it afterwards 
below is the howto's which i followed:
*forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?t=12497
*www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup
*www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/FlashPlayer9Solution
seems fedora 8 bundles pulseaudio by default.will try it out(livecd)


----------



## kalpik (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes, i was using it earlier on gutsy.. But since its not integrated by default, it had some quirks here and there..


----------



## praka123 (Nov 18, 2007)

Nope no problems faced by me in debian sid.i had to tweak xine for pulse audio entry in ~/.xine/config.nice replacement!its soon going to be replacing esd in Gnome


----------



## vignesh (Nov 19, 2007)

Yeah.. Really nice feature.. Works fine for me too..


----------



## praka123 (Nov 19, 2007)

*{{libflashsupport.so,libflashsupport.la}}*

I am attaching libflashsupport.so and libflashsupport.la links here for flashplayer 9 users of pulseaudio server.
*upload2.net/page/download/HMQNm2Z4bQpzVwl/libflashsupport.so.html
and libflashsupport.la(a text file)
*upload2.net/page/download/gpv8j8S7HffeHMy/libflashsupport.la.html

copy to */usr/lib/* directory as root user.*this is needed for flash9-final/beta from adobe*.
Hope it helps.especially debian and Ubuntu,debian derivative distro users.

for installation of pulseaudio refer first post.


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 19, 2007)

PulseAudio absolutely sucks on my Fedora 8 64bit. 

First, the ***** didn't even provide sound, then I found out the stupid thing of no-sound except for root user bug. Corrected that after editing a couple of files and also removing 'alsa-plugins-pulseaudio'. Now the sound is available but none of the Gnome players like Banshee, Rhythmbox play sound, rest are fine namely Amarok,Xmms,Audacious etc. Then I can't control sound of TvTime, do it using either the external speakers or the main volume control panel. Oh yeah, the pulseaudio volume applet doesn't work, I click it, it comes and exits in under 0.1 sec. But all the video players are fine.

And then theirs the Firefox flash thing, using 32bit FF, have the flashplugin and all, but upon clicking play on any flash-video, FF crashes and how. 

Fedora 7 kicks ass bigtime., everything works like a charm.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 19, 2007)

I find it little weird  but in Debian or Ubuntu pulseaudio works good.little tweaking like making a ~/.asoundrc etc may be needed also those libflashsupport.so for flashplayer 9  
make sure in fedora Gnome menu system>preferences>sound>sounds>enable ESD.I hoped FC8 got default pulseaudio and works gr8


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 19, 2007)

Yep ESD is ON, Fedora 8 is not per se bad, its the best Fedora yet, but its this PulseAudio thing that bugs me 

Werewolf is very stable and very fast, it blew me away. 

One more thing that came into my mind is, maybe the developers of the other software like Tvtime, Banshee etc fell short of the fast developing Fedora and failed to provide the proper code and all.

In any case, I'm hoping to solve them, posting in a couple of other forums and all, fingers crossed.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 19, 2007)

^which onboard sound card did u have?is it a latest  one?afaik intel hda/ac_97 cards are very well supported.
try :
 cat /proc/asound/cards


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 19, 2007)

Ah lol, sorry, I didn't even mention that, all that rant for nothing...

I got a Creative Live! 5.1 soundcard.


```
$ cat /proc/asound/cards
 0 [Live           ]: EMU10K1X - Dell Sound Blaster Live!
                      Dell Sound Blaster Live! at 0x1000 irq 21
```


----------



## praka123 (Nov 19, 2007)

yeah,perhaps fedoraforums or lq may help more.make sure u have latest alsa-rpms installed  .did u have in yum,atrpms.net?it provides latest alsa afair.
anyway post in some fedora forums for quick response


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 19, 2007)

Yes did that both in LQ and FF, never used atrpms, old user of Livna since Bordeaux days.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 21, 2007)

weird!.am searching for some other distro that defaults pulse-audio server.


----------



## kalpik (Nov 21, 2007)

F8 is the only distro that comes with pulseaudio as default as of yet.. Gutsy+1 would also have it


----------



## praka123 (Nov 21, 2007)

@kalipik:do u use pulse audio?right now am using it and it made a big difference in terms of audio quality(less noise) and flash 9 is working gr8 after installing libflashsupport.so as in #5  pulseaudio FTW!and esound is lacking in development too.while kde's arts is a waste imho 
I though guys like kalpik ,mehulved,irdude had already shifted to pulseaudio.now i think i am mistaken


----------



## aditya_v (Jan 23, 2008)

does anyone faces delays when using pulseaudio?
I am running amarok and the equaliser, and song playing general have delays associated with them.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 31, 2008)

you know very well what happened when I tried


----------



## praka123 (Jan 31, 2008)

aditya v said:
			
		

> does anyone faces delays when using pulseaudio?
> I am running amarok and the equaliser, and song playing general have delays associated with them.


There is absolutely no delay!works like charm!  but make sure u have edited as per my #1 post.also kde thing needs *artsd* removed.
In GNOME,pulse works gr8 esp with pulse-esound-compat installed  enjoy GNOME


----------



## Rahim (Jan 31, 2008)

Just a query boss, can i revert back to ALSA if i screw something while setting Pulse Audio?
Can someone give the steps for Gutsy?


----------



## praka123 (Jan 31, 2008)

^ofcourse u can reverse to esound(ESD).pulse is a sound server;not a replacement for ALSA or OSS.

In ubuntu,it easy when net is connected,

```
sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pulseaudio gstreamer-properties
```
add a file:
/etc/asound.conf
with contents:

```
# Part I directly from ALSA Dmix Wiki

pcm.[B]yourusername[/B] { 
    type dmix
    ipc_key 1024
    slave {
        pcm "hw:0,0"     
        period_time 0
        period_size 1024
        buffer_size 8192
       #format "S32_LE"
       #periods 128
        rate 44100
    }
}

pcm.dsp0 {
    type plug
    slave.pcm "[B]yourusername[/B]"
}

# This following device can fool some applications into using pulseaudio
pcm.dsp1 {
    type plug
    slave.pcm "pulse"
}

ctl.mixer0 {
    type hw
    card 0
}


pcm.pulse {
    type pulse
}

ctl.pulse {
    type pulse
}
# Optional, set defaults

pcm.!default {
    type pulse
}

ctl.!default {
    type pulse
}
```
For FLASH 9(latest) and pulse audio working without glitch,install libflashsupport.so and *.la as advised in my Fifth  post.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=664375&postcount=5
For more help:
*pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup
thats it.


----------

